# Serkin Brahms piano concertos remastering



## tempo (Nov 8, 2012)

Does anyone have any information about which CD issue of the Brahms piano concertos by Serkin have the latest or best remastering? 

Any information would be great.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

These are some of my all-time favorite recordings. I have the "Sony Essential Classics" issues, released in the early-90's.

















Unfortunately, the sound on these is very mediocre.

I know that these concertos were reissued in Japan in 2013, but the music is readily available through US online retailers. But I have not heard these reissues, and I have no idea whether they were remastered. My GUESS would be that they have been -- but this is only a guess. If they _were_ remastered, most Japanese reissues do sound improved.










Sorry I can't offer more insight.


----------



## tempo (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you, JACE. Do you know anything about this release?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...sfl_title_8?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

tempo said:


> Thank you, JACE. Do you know anything about this release?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...sfl_title_8?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE


I don't. I wasn't aware of this reissue.

Again, I'd _guess_ that this is an improvement on the 90's Essential Classics versions that I have. But if I were to upgrade "blind," I'd go with the 2013 Japanese release, even if it's a bit more expensive.


----------

